# Bad day for a yote



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

wow!


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

I actualy watched that on tv the other day. It doesnt show what happened to his partner. She ends up wandering for days until she finds a place to stay during the winter. That took place up in yellowstone. It was a good program, learned alot about wolves.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

If that coyote had been Chuck Norris I'm sure the outcome would have been drastically different.

Hey that's what we need, Chuck Norris coyotes to protect HOGAN from the woofies.


----------

